# Caron Cakes Lookbooks



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

I thought these lookbooks were interesting and give a good idea of how the Caron Cakes will look worked up into different things. I suppose the patterns would be available on the Michael's website or the Yarnspirations website, but I haven't looked that far. These links will open as PDF files.

Home Decor Lookbook

Fashion Lookbook

If you prefer, the files are also available from Michael's website:

http://www.michaels.com/caroncakes


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

What a great link... how many times do people on here ask about what to make with these long color block yarns?


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

knit4ES said:


> What a great link... how many times do people on here ask about what to make with these long color block yarns?


I know! That's exactly what I was thinking when I saw these books. :sm24:


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks! Nice share!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks so much!!! Liked the home decor section!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks, those are great!


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Very helpful, thank you!


----------



## Evelyne56 (Nov 17, 2014)

Thank you !


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Great share! And the pattern is accessible by clicking on the link!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! What a lot of patterns! My dog will get to pick a new sweater. Thanks for the link and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

What a great find! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Neat! Thanks. :sm24:


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks so much for the info


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Chesneys said:


> Very helpful, thank you!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for posting. I've seen some of those items before, but not the actual Look Books. 

Michael's has all their various Caron Cake yarns on sale for 25% off right now, plus an extra $5 (for $25 purchase) or $10 (for $50 purchase) coupon, so these are timed well.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks for this. I've done one shawl and have 2 new colors to make into something. Great ideas.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Fun patterns - thanks!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing this....I have a couple of bags of it to get through, and the only thing I could think of was shawls, so extremely grateful. I am eagerly waiting for the Caron Cakes Cotton to arrive here as well.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the link! :sm02:


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

You're all very welcome! I thought this was useful information. :sm02:


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

great links to projects, thanks for posting


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

These are super. Thanks for sharing the links.


----------

